# 22 inch Schwinn Enduro



## dean724 (Nov 3, 2014)

I recently got a 22 inch schwinn enduro.......is it worth anything and would anyone be interested in it?


----------



## eddy45 (Nov 3, 2014)

*?????*

Pics please


----------



## dean724 (Nov 6, 2014)

*.....same bike as pic..*

will try to get actual pic up soon


----------



## greenephantom (Nov 6, 2014)

The Enduro line is a bit of an oddity. The pop up from time to time, but there doesn't seem to be any collector interest in these bikes. Tires are hard to find for them, and they aren't particularly stylish. Nothing wrong with it as a bicycle, just one of those odd bikes that didn't catch on.
-Geoff


----------

